# Finally upgraded my offset.



## texasbred (May 16, 2018)

I've been tied up with work for a while but I had a few weeks at home and finally made the decision to upgrade my smoker. I bought a Klose 20x42. This thing is a dream compared to my old New Braunfels pit. David was great to deal with and a great guy to have a conversation with. I bought it last Thursday and David delivered it Friday morning. Seasoned it Friday and loaded it up Saturday because we had family visiting, of course I had to cook on it Sunday too. This is by far the best pit I've owned and cooked on, easy to cook 225-250, fairly even side to side without tuning plates. To me this was the best bang for the buck, the standard features on David's pits drive up the cost with others. 

Saturday I cooked 3 racks pork spare ribs, 2 racks beef ribs, 1 picnic pork shoulder, 1 chuck roast, 8 chicken thighs in a pan and 1 butter and garlic onion. I know that isn't much compared to what a lot of guys cook on their offsets but I've never been able to smoke that much at one time.
Sunday was 4 chicken thighs, 2 racks bone in beef ribs, 1 butter and garlic onion and 2 pans of marinated boneless beef ribs in pans. I also grilled fajitas on the firebox grate.

Excuse the flower beds, all that is fixing to be changed.













You can't see it in this pic but the chicken pans and onion are more towards the firebox.


----------



## dcecil (May 16, 2018)

Great lookin cook and that siris a nice lookin pit.  Congrats.


----------



## Geebs (May 16, 2018)

Great looking smoker! Enjoy!


----------



## jbellard (May 16, 2018)

Sweet smoker!  You’ll enjoy that for a long time!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 16, 2018)

Congrats on the new rig!
That is a beauty for sure!
Al


----------



## flatbroke (May 16, 2018)

Nice nice.. congratulations.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 17, 2018)

Nice looking smoker, congratulations.

Chris


----------



## phatbac (May 17, 2018)

Congrats on a wonderful looking (and cooking) smoker! I know Klose has a good reputation in the BBQ world. that smoker looks well built and the food looks delicious! 

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## hardcookin (May 18, 2018)

Nice smoker...Enjoy!!


----------



## texasbred (May 21, 2018)

Thanks everybody, it's been a dream to cook on so far.  It'll be getting loaded down again for the upcoming holiday weekend with brisket, spares, chicken and some big smoked burgers.


----------



## Wildcat904 (Jan 20, 2020)

texasbred said:


> I've been tied up with work for a while but I had a few weeks at home and finally made the decision to upgrade my smoker. I bought a Klose 20x42. This thing is a dream compared to my old New Braunfels pit. David was great to deal with and a great guy to have a conversation with. I bought it last Thursday and David delivered it Friday morning. Seasoned it Friday and loaded it up Saturday because we had family visiting, of course I had to cook on it Sunday too. This is by far the best pit I've owned and cooked on, easy to cook 225-250, fairly even side to side without tuning plates. To me this was the best bang for the buck, the standard features on David's pits drive up the cost with others.
> 
> Saturday I cooked 3 racks pork spare ribs, 2 racks beef ribs, 1 picnic pork shoulder, 1 chuck roast, 8 chicken thighs in a pan and 1 butter and garlic onion. I know that isn't much compared to what a lot of guys cook on their offsets but I've never been able to smoke that much at one time.
> Sunday was 4 chicken thighs, 2 racks bone in beef ribs, 1 butter and garlic onion and 2 pans of marinated boneless beef ribs in pans. I also grilled fajitas on the firebox grate.
> ...


I too am looking at a Klose pit. I noticed the warranty was only for one year whereas the Yoder’s are guaranteed for life. I am hearing some serious concerns about the Yoder’s air flow and drafting. How does your pit draft? Still happy with it? It looks great!


----------

